# Can't get insurance on Stage 4.2 750bhp GTR



## Northernlad (11 mo ago)

I can't get anyone to give me a quote for a 2011 Stage 4.2 750bhp GTR DBA. I've been told the power jump is too much. I've had a Cayman S and more recently an SQ5 at 345bhp but they say the jump is too much. Anyone had this and got around it? I've tried Direct Line, Admiral, A-Plan and just waiting for AIG to get back to me but I've a feeling they will say the same.

Is it the fact it's 750 and a stock 550bhp wouldn't be a problem or would I be struggling with stock as well?

Any solutions as I'm proper stumped here.

Note : I'm 52 with no convictions, full NCB and all that marlaky.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there’s a forum sponsored insurance company on here, do a search


----------



## Northernlad (11 mo ago)

Yeah I did a search. AIB is the sponsored one and am waiting for them to get back to me but I'm pre-empting the fact they will say the same as the rest that the power jump is too much. On the phone to Adrian Flux now.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do you mean AIB? They insure my heavily modified R34 and MR2 so would be surprised if they couldn't.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Are you at stage 4.5, not stage 4.25 (don't know what stage 4.2 is but only stage 4.5 will be 750hp). Pace Ward are a good broker that a few owners use. Just declare everything and they'll get you some quotes. Most "high street" insurers won't do more than 25% power increase so that's why the 750hp will be too much for them. But if 4.2 is same as 4.25 they should quote as hp is nearer 650 than 750.


----------



## Northernlad (11 mo ago)

Paperwork says 4.25 and I have a chart showing 750bhp. Work done by Autotorque. They actually have a video of it on Youtube so need to start taking a bit more care quoting numbers don't I. Been a mare with the insurers asking for modifications and with me just picking the car up and not having much to do with mods before it's been a bit of a pain trying to make sure everything is done properly. I'll have a look at them thank you.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Others will probably chime in, and I'm not here to burst any bubbles, but I doubt you have 750hp unless it's on E85/race fuel and absolutely tuned to the limit. Most 4.25s are between 650 and 690 and I've never seen one over 700hp. Guess it depends on the dyno plus conversion calculation the tuner does but If I were you I'd simply declare the 4.25 mods to the insurer as uprated injectors, air intakes, exhaust, downpipes, map and also fuel pumps and intercooler if you have those additional items. I'd be surprised if you can't get some decent quotes with those mods as it's pretty bread and butter for GT-Rs for the past 10 years or so. Admiral can be fussy over engine mapping (some get referred to their underwriters and can be hit and miss) but there are loads of 4.25s out there so someone will offer you a decent quote for sure.


----------



## Northernlad (11 mo ago)

Happy to have my bubble burst as a lower will help my insurance woes. Just watched the AutoTorque video again and he said same as you but he also says 710bhp on it. 



Got one quote but it's very high but at least I know I can get insurance from someone but not happy with it. Still waiting for AIB. I'll keep chasing.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Pace ward 👍


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

When you say "the power jump is too much", what do you mean exactly ? So you compare it to your previous Cayman at 345bhp, so are you being told the power jump is too much for you personally ?

Or are you being told that the power jump is too much for the car in question ?

For example, as far as I know, Admiral won't insure a car with more than 25% power increase from standard. So for my car (MY10, 485bhp), they wont go more than 606bhp (which is pretty much where mine is). But for a much newer GTR, at 550bhp as standard, they would go to 687.

Also, years ago, when you had to use the old dog and bone, I bought a new chariot (maybe one of my Esprits at the time), I was asked if I'd driven "this type of car" before. When I said I already had a Lotus, they said that was okay then. 

Not that any of that helps you of course !


----------



## Northernlad (11 mo ago)

AIB came through in the end thankfully. Only one other quote of nearly 2k and they came in with around £800. Took awhile though. Two companies had to ring me back and ask about my history with cars and the feedback from both was my experience with high powered cars, not the actual power of the car itself. Who knows if it was just a bit of fluff they were giving me or if that was the actual reason but thankfully sortd. Thanks for all the responses and help.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a 800bhp r35 insured with pace ward. They have just lost one of their underwriters this year but still managed to cover me, so worth giving them a try.


----------

